# Help with picking a new single-stage?



## Matthew (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm a 44-year old dad who lives in Southwestern Ontario and looking for first snowblower. I have a relatively small driveway and am leaning towards an upper end Single Stage with chute control (electric start is not a priority).

My priorities in order are:
1. Reliability
2. Made in Canada or USA
3. Warranty coverage and support

Bottom line is I'm more than willing to pay an extra $100-$150 for the above as I'm seeing it as an extra $10-$15 per year which seems inconsequential vs the frustration of something unreliable.

Current Top 3 which I was hoping someone could provide their thoughts on:
1. Ariens SSRC Professional (which I know is overkill but having things break drives me nuts)
2. Honda HS720C
3. Club Cadet 1X with Remote Chute Control (which is cheapest of options)

Toro is off my list as I read on this forum that they moved assembly to Mexico which is something that really bothers me.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can provide any guidance or recommendations.


Sincerely, Matthew.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i only have experience with two of the brands mentioned, ....one of which you have ruled out. the 2015 honda i have used would not compete with my " off your list machine" that i bought for $100. ( toro 6053).


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

To help people better understand your situation, how much snow do you typically get at a time, and what kind of snow (dry & fluffy, or wet & heavy)? 

With Toro off your list, my preference would be Ariens or Honda, over the Cub Cadet. 

Remote chute controls that use cables can be more prone to getting water inside the cables, and then having the cables freeze up. If you store it in an area that stays above freezing, this is less of a concern. But if stored outside, this could be a consideration.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

The ariens and cub cadet use a chinese engine, so if you want made in USA, get the honda.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Doesn't Honda outsource their engine manufacturing to China?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would suggest a Honda or Toro if going the single stage route. I do see you don't want to go Toro. I called them a few years ago and a rep there told me the 2 stage machines were built in Mexico. Though their website doesn't say this, it implies some parts are built in Mexico, maybe all of the polymer parts, not 100% sure. Regarding the Honda engines the single stage units I believe are U.S. built, but don't quote me. You can always give them a call or reach out to Robert from Honda on this forum to be 100% certain. Good luck on your search.


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know why you would eliminate Toro, as they are very much an American company. 

Their headquarters isn't too far from me in Bloomington, Mn. I believe their residential snowblowers are made in Windom, Mn.

I like my snowblowers so much (721 single stage and 928 OXHE 2-stage) that I have purchased shares in the company.

http://thetorocompany.com/careers/careers_our_locations.html


----------



## Matthew (Feb 10, 2018)

To RedOctobyr,

Snow here is all over the place. In an average season we'll get 4-6 snowfalls of 4"-8", which can be wet or powder depending upon the temperature, but definitely not heavy snowfalls in comparison to other regions. 

And to happy camper, 

If I'm wrong about Toro and their assembly, would love correction as everything I've read about their single stage blowers has been positive.

Many thanks again to all for replies, I am definitely reading them all.


Sincerely, Matthew.


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/movingsnow.com/2012/whats-the-difference/amp/


----------



## Matthew (Feb 10, 2018)

My apologies.....I had asked question about Toro and lack of remote chute based on their website descriptions, but in watching a video I see they do have them. Thank goodness for video.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Toro's top of the line traditional single stage, the 721QZE, has remote chute control but not remote chute deflector control like the other 2 machines you were considering. You would have to move up to their Snowmaster series to get remote deflector as well. It's kind of a unique design that is still a single stage but uses metal augers with a short rubber paddle in the center and skid shoes like a 2 stage. It is also self propelled.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would consider the Toro Snow Master 724. It is a new single stage design with features you would tend to find on a 2 stage. There was a recent post on here were one person swears it is the best snow blower he has every used. I know that may be a bit exaggerated but I was impressed with it when I read about it .

Call the company and find out were it is made. The engine is likely Chinese which is what you will find with Ariens too.

Another option which you did not mention is Simplicity. B&S Engine and likely made in USA. They are owned by Briggs. Call them and find out COO.

In your location I find it odd that you want single stage. Dont you get 12" + storms and wet snow at times.? Perhaps you already have a 2 stage and just want the single as a compliment? Just wondering?

Also interesting info on the Toro company. Interesting they also manufacture in Australia, Italy and GB. They are much more diversified than I thought.


----------



## Mattsbay18 (Feb 6, 2018)

For what its worth. I have a Toro CCR 3650. The thing is a beast. Moves a surprising amount of snow for a singe stage.


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

I have the QZE single stage. I do like the remote chute, which allows me to quickly buzz up and down the driveway at a fast walk without having to constantly stop to adjust the chute. Remote deflection isn't nearly as important as remote direction control, as I usually only adjust the deflection a couple of times for the entire driveway.

The Snowmaster is interesting, because I could potentially downsize from two machines to one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are happy with your 3650 why would you scratch toro off your list? the motor finally gave up the ghost on my brothers 2450 Friday and we are going to the toro dealer to look at a new 721E. he's cheap so I don't think he'll want to spend the money for a 721qze


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The Snowmaster does seem to have a lot of happy users, which is cool. I'd like to get to try one, they sound interesting. 

Once you're at the high-end of traditional single-stage machines, you're in the same pricing territory as the Snowmaster. Which has self-propelling forward, based on how hard you push. And seems to handle heavier snow, even the end of driveway (EOD), better than might be expected for a single-stage machine. It's still a single-stage, but starting to cross over towards being more like a 2-stage, but easier to maneuver. 

The Snowmaster seems to still be quick at clearing, like a single-stage. Though it probably won't clear down to pavement as well as a normal single-stage, since those have their rubber paddles actually hitting the ground. But it seems better able to handle larger amounts of snow, like a 2-stage. It might be a good middle-ground solution.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I personally was torn between a toro 721qze and hs720asa. I sought out machines from friends and family to actually use out in the elements.

I pulled the trigger on the hs720. Chute controls were tight but I knew I could fix that. I greatly prefer having both remote chute rotation and deflector controls. 

In my experience Honda’s paddle design edged out toro in throwing wet EOD slop. The toro pulled itself better up light inclines, and left the ground a bit cleaner. 

I wouldn’t mess around with the MTD single stages, I had one and didn’t care for it much.

The ariens SsRC looked durable, felt good too. Didn’t have a chance to blow snow with it though, paddles are toro style. 

I’m looking forward to someone with an SSRC to post a review of one.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been thinking about this too, might want a newer machine than my 20 year old Toro 3000 GTS Suzuki. But it still works just fine! I actually prefer a 2 stroke because of the light weight and simplicity. If you want 100% made in North America then the Honda single stage is about the only game in town at least for now. I think when I do upgrade I'm going to look at the Snowmaster. It bridges the gap between the best single stages and the smaller 2 stages with some real advantages.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Toro still makes the best single stage snowblowers and the cub cadet machines are most likely 100% made in China anyway.
Toro still makes their high end commercial grade equipment in Minnesota something Cub Cadet, an MTD brand cannot boast.
If it has to be American or (Japanese made) that leaves you Ariens and Honda.
All single stage machines have 4 cycle engines now.
Some of the best single stage machines built were the older USA made Toro's with their 2 cycle engine's like the Toro model 2000 which had a 4.5hp suzuki 2 cycle engine.
Have you considered a good used American made single stage. You can find a good quality made single stage in barely used excellent condition on craigslist at a bargain if you look around.
The best single Stage I have is a Snowchamp made by Aircap, it was built in 1984 it has a 3 horsepower Tecumseh AH600 engine and instead of a chute it has a vane snow shoot director in the front along with straight rubber paddles IMO the best designed single stage they ever made. The straight paddles really pickup the snow and toss it well and it cleans right down to the pavement and it still has the original paddle's because they are so think they just do not wear out, its just like the old Toro s-200 but this one is better, it has a float bowl carb instead of a diaphragm style and a lever to turn off the auger when not in use so you don't wear out the belt so fast. Best single stage I ever had, and I have had it since I was 16, I'm 32 now. I changed parts as they needed to be and added electric start when I had the opportunity and it is still going strong.
Another single stage I had that was really good was an older Simplicity that had a 5 horsepower Tecumseh single stage along with the curved paddles and a chute. It could take on 8 to 12 inches of lighter snow really well along with my snowchamp.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 10, 2018)

Just a quick update to all along with my thanks for all the help and guidance provided. 

Per the re-direction on the Toro being American-assembled, I took the time to pull costs on the remote chute version and at least where I am, it's about $400 more than either the Honda or the Ariens. As such, it's been eliminated.

I then made some additional calls and determined there is no Ariens dealer within 30 minutes of my home, whereas there are about 4 Honda dealers with 20 minutes. So unless, something really surprising happens I'll be buying an HS720c in the next little while and when I do, I'll be sure to post a thorough review for the next person like me who finds their way to this wonderful message forum. 

Many thanks to all you guys.....your help is greatly appreciated.


Sincerely, Matthew.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Interesting. Here in the US the Toro 721 QZE and the Honda 720 with electric start usually sell for very close to the same price; about $700 U.S.


----------

